
Try git in your browser - julien
https://github.com/blog/1183-try-git-in-your-browser
======
rjsamson
Glad to see this done with Code School - their stuff is always top notch!

~~~
prezjordan
This is huge for them. I think it puts them a step ahead of CodeAcademy and
Treehouse (are they actually competitors?) A relationship with GitHub is
pretty clutch.

~~~
rjsamson
Not sure about Treehouse, but they're targeting a completely different market
than Codecadamy - codecademy is really targeting newcomers to coding, while
Code School is more for programming professionals to polish up on new (to
them) technology / frameworks, etc.

As an aside, subscribing to Code School is well worth the $25 a month - a
great value!

------
andrewfiorillo
This looks great, but it doesn't seem to be working. For instance, I type git
init in the first lesson and hit enter, but nothing happens. Same thing goes
for git status in the second lesson.

~~~
prezjordan
I think everything makes a call to their servers - and they might be a bit
overloaded right now.

~~~
scottschulthess
Yes they are definitely experiencing some load issues

------
jurre
I was hoping this would let me actually use it in my browser since my work
doesn't allow me to install any software. Anyone have any ideas?

~~~
benblodgett
This is a blog article, the actual tutorial is at <http://try.github.com>

~~~
jurre
Yes, it's a nice tutorial but I've already been using git for a couple of
years. It's just that my work won't let me install it because I'm not
officially IT.

~~~
joshtynjala
Start looking for another job. Fast. Seriously, though, that's a pretty unfair
policy to apply to developers. Every developer I know has widely different
tool preferences, and I can't imagine working in an environment where I can't
install random free utilities that make my job easier. A strict policy may
make more sense for less computer-literate users, but man, every IT department
should acknowledge that developers can handle installing software on their own
machine.

